# Gadzuric to re-sign with Bucks



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_from espn.com:_



> The agent for Milwaukee Bucks center Dan Gadzuric said Monday that Gadzuric intends to resign with the Bucks later this month.
> 
> The deal is a six-year pact worth $36 million.
> 
> ...


*Link*


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Dang it....Good for the Bucks, bad for the Wolves....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man the Bucks had more money than I thought. Dizzzzzzzamn. They are about to lock up their whole squad and be ready to rock and roll without any egos, just guys who play hard and work together. This has been one hell of an off-season. I'm going to have to pay attention to them this year on LP.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> Man the Bucks had more money than I thought. Dizzzzzzzamn. They are about to lock up their whole squad and be ready to rock and roll without any egos, just guys who play hard and work together. This has been one hell of an off-season. I'm going to have to pay attention to them this year on LP.


Yeah...I never thought Kohl would open his pocketbook like he has this offseason....this is probably the best offseason in Franchise History. We got Redd, Simmons, Bogut, and Gadz all locked up for at least 4 seasons.

Next up for this year, Zaza. In the near future, Mo and TJ.

My favorite part of this all, is that every team (fans) thought Gadzuric was going to sign with them...."We can go out and get Gadzuric :angel: ".


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

AJ Prus said:


> Yeah...I never thought Kohl would open his pocketbook like he has this offseason....this is probably the best offseason in Franchise History. We got Redd, Simmons, Bogut, and Gadz all locked up for at least 4 seasons.
> 
> Next up for this year, Zaza. In the near future, Mo and TJ.
> 
> My favorite part of this all, is that every team (fans) thought Gadzuric was going to sign with them...."We can go out and get Gadzuric :angel: ".


This was an easy one. We controlled our destiny with him, and really do not want to lose. 6 Million a year? Wow. I was hoping for more like 5 million for Dan and no more then 3 for Zaza. 

We still have our MLE and can technically sign one more nice player. If we stay where we are at, we have roughly 60 Million in payroll. Ouch.

Mad props to Larry Harris :banana:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You dont have a MLE if your under the cap.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> You dont have a MLE if your under the cap.


For next season.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You cant use the MLE to sign players this offseason. You can only use what you have under the cap.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pachulia can't cost too much. A 3 year/6 million dollar deal should be enough. Let's be honest, he hasn't proven much to deserve over that.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> You dont have a MLE if your under the cap.


The Bucks are under the cap? Gotta be all that money we saved on Red...no.....Simmo....no...Gadz...no, ah Coach Stotts, thats it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> You cant use the MLE to sign players this offseason. You can only use what you have under the cap.


We know we wouldn't have a MLE this offseason...we are probably done after we re-sign Zaza. We have a MLE next year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That's an awfully big contract for a guy who'll be a backup for all six of those years.

Noooo, I'm not bitter. :curse:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> Pachulia can't cost too much. A 3 year/6 million dollar deal should be enough. Let's be honest, he hasn't proven much to deserve over that.


Hopefully you are right....I think he may get something like 3-4 million per....I like Zaza. :clap:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Rawse said:


> That's an awfully big contract for a guy who'll be a backup for all six of those years.
> 
> Noooo, I'm not bitter. :curse:


Hehe...but having one of the best backup Centers in the league is going to be a huge luxury for this team.

Bigmen always get inflated contracts, and I don't think paying 6 million a year is bad at all for a guy like Gadz. Calvin Booth and Adonal Foyle are making 6 million/year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3-4 million for Zaza is too much and I'd let him walk (bring back Fizer) before I gave him that. Anything more than 2 million is too much for him.

That would mean 9 million invested in two backup bigs, with Booth still on the roster. That's too much.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Chapter29 said:


> The Bucks are under the cap? Gotta be all that money we saved on Red...no.....Simmo....no...Gadz...no, ah Coach Stotts, thats it.


Its all the money we saved by ridding of keith van horn and mike james.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

hirschmanz said:


> Its all the money we saved by ridding of keith van horn and mike james.


And that also helped us get the #1 pick for Bogut. :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would never have suspected that Gadzuric would command such a high pricetag.While I am not an expert on the Bucks the best that I can say about Gadzuric is that he runs the court well and plays hard.You have to figure this move shows confidence in their prospects for next year.If they didn't think they were going to the playoffs with some hope of contending I don't think this contract would make much sense.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I like Gad a lot, but 6 mil a year for a backup center? I guess that's the market. Plus the bucks can play bogut and gad together on the floor. 

TJ
Redd
Simmons
Gad 
Bogut

Mason, Williams, and Joe Smith on the bench. I like this squad.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't think the Gadzuric contract is all that suprising, or inflated, IMO. He has his limitations, but he's valuable as an athletic 7 footer who plays team ball and hustles. And if you read around, I think he was on a lot of teams radars as a legitimate option for a big man, so if the Bucks wanted to keep him, a contract like this was probably necessary.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

AJ Prus said:


> We know we wouldn't have a MLE this offseason...we are probably done after we re-sign Zaza. We have a MLE next year.


According to GrandAdmiralDan over at realgm we do have our MLE, but will renounce it to gain cap space. This guy certainly knows his stuff when it comes to the CBA.

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?p=5833953#5833953


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. Although he's a bit overpaid, this is a great move. It seems as if the Bucks are going to keep their main players until they can find someone who will push them to the next level.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Great. Although he's a bit overpaid, this is a great move. It seems as if the Bucks are going to keep their main players until they can find someone who will push them to the next level.


I think the bucks have that someone in michael redd. If they pull off a big trade for a star power forward (like the pistons did with sheed) then all the pieces will be in place.


----------

